# Role Playing Game engine in MS Excel



## Bartek (Nov 5, 2008)

Something to cool off after elections  For old-school gaming lovers, take a look at a RPG engine in development that resembles old classic Ultima games. I guess this will be the most complex Excel game ever, as even the current basic functionality takes 4,000 lines of VBA code.

An exemplary screenshot, the 'landscape' you see is composed of formatted workseet cells:





Here's download link: Download RPG.XLS engine

Everything is unprotected in this workbook, so you can dig into the code, game databases and so on. Have fun!


----------



## MorganO (Nov 5, 2008)

I applaud you decision to leave the code unprotected! I have learned much by digging through the code of others work. 

This certainly look to be a unique entry into the Excel game community.

There are several Excel games out there (the japanese ones specifically) that I would love to see the back end to figure out how things are done!

BTW Excel Rocks only has ~3200 lines of code - you win!


----------



## Stormseed (Nov 7, 2008)

> There are several Excel games out there (the japanese ones specifically) that I would love to see the back end to figure out how things are done


 
You could ask for help specifically from one of our board members and his name is Jindon - he sure is a master when it comes to VBA !!!


----------

